# EQJ Trading light fitting needing repair. Advice needed.



## daniel19831123 (10 Nov 2009)

I've bought an EQJ trading overtank luminaire 4x24w unit about 18 months ago and a few months ago, one of the tube failed to work and then following that now the other tube failed to work. These 2 tubes is connected to the same ballast. Judging from the look of the first tube, the fault probably lies with the tube. I've talk to EQJ trading about this and they recommend the ballast was damaged. However, if the ballast was damaged, wouldn't the light unit work only on 2x24w rather 3x24w? He is willing to send me spare ballast for 25 quid to replace the "damaged" and I've never been any good with DIY stuff. I've open the unit up and i'm just able to make out how to dismantle the ballast unit with the lamp holder. I still can't figure out how to disconnect the lampholder from the ballast or the connection with the switch. Have anyone replaced the ballast of these unit before and would somebody kindly talk me through the procedure? 

EQJ trading staff have told me that ballast unit need soldering but as far as I can see, I couldn't work out the soldering part on the previous ballast fixture. If this is true then I guess I might just have to stick with 2x24w as I don't have a soldering kit.


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 Nov 2009)

have a word with Londondragon. He replaced a faulty EQJ ballast with one from a UK sourced shop and I think it was cheaper than Â£25.


----------



## Nelson (10 Nov 2009)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> have a word with Londondragon. He replaced a faulty EQJ ballast with one from a UK sourced shop and I think it was cheaper than Â£25.



heres the thread.also a link  from jamesc fixing his arcadia,with pics  .

if you haven't already got the ballast http://www.nationallampsandcomponents.c ... allasts/17
or http://www.bltdirect.com/products.php?c ... ntrol+Gear
i've bought from the first one and very good service.

you don't need to solder either  .wires push/click in.

i would have thought though if it was the ballast both tubes from it wouldn't work :? .but i don't know.


----------



## daniel19831123 (11 Nov 2009)

I'm thinking it's the ballast as well but then the switch also connects to both tube... Well i think I might go ahead with changing the lamp holder and the ballast just to make sure that nothing is left out. I'll be very gutted if the problems lie in the switch. Thanks for all the support mate. cheers. Will give that shop a try tomorrow.


----------



## zig (12 Nov 2009)

Its more than likely just the ballast nothing to do with switches etc, the ballast went on one of my EQJ units as well, I changed the ballast and all is well. It seems to be an issue with these particular lighting units, the ballasts blow. The price we pay I guess, cheap lighting units = cheap Chinese components.


----------



## JamesM (12 Nov 2009)

Yeah, I had a ballast go within two days - a replacement was sent and I haven't had a problem since. They usually send better components if a problem arises too... and ask for compensation - I got 4 free daylight 6500k bulbs and 2 bags of sintered glass media from them


----------



## daniel19831123 (12 Nov 2009)

he was going to send the ballast with free delivery charge but i was told that i need to solder the wire together and i haven't got a soldering kit. And he was going to charge 25 quid for the ballast... that's the reason why i was asking for advice as i've never done anything like that before. i don't think even if i got the ballast, i'll have the ability to put it together. I'm a DIY idiot.


----------



## Garuf (12 Nov 2009)

Dan, You'll be fine, You're a doctor so you've already got the steady hand needed for soldering, the other thing is to always use wire with the flux already in it. I'm as good as certain you can screw fit them though...


----------



## daniel19831123 (13 Nov 2009)

You'll have to explain from the very beginning i.e. what is flux. lol. Haven't got a clue what that is... You are making assumption that i'm a doctor then i should have good dexterity with my fingers. you should see the look on my patients' face when i approach them with stitching kit then you will know that i ain't lying when i say i'm no good with my fingers.


----------



## daniel19831123 (13 Nov 2009)

nelson said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




think you forgot to put the link to the website showing how james fixing his arcadia.


----------



## JamesC (13 Nov 2009)

daniel19831123 said:
			
		

> think you forgot to put the link to the website showing how james fixing his arcadia.


Here you go - http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=4878

James


----------



## zig (13 Nov 2009)

Dan if you buy a new ballast from ebay or from the link in the thread of Jamesc fixing his unit there will be no need for any soldering with these type of replacement ballasts, a small screwdriver is all you will need. I wouldnt bother chasing up EQJ trading for a ballast, they will only send you another dodgy Chinese made one anyway, and for the Â£25 they were going to charge you thats a bit of a joke, you will be sorted for under Â£20 with a good quality ballast by buying locally.


----------



## Nelson (13 Nov 2009)

daniel19831123 said:
			
		

> think you forgot to put the link to the website showing how james fixing his arcadia.



sorry  viewtopic.php?f=20&t=5991&p=66129&hilit=+ballast#p66129


----------



## daniel19831123 (13 Nov 2009)

No worry. Thanks for posting the link james. will try out with the ballast. Cheers guys for all the help!


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Nov 2009)

Hi Daniel,

Apologies for not PM or replying here, just get them to send the ballast, what I did was cut the cables attached to the lamp holders and then just rejoined them and taped them over with some electrical tape. Been working fine for over a year, then second ballast went eventually and was out of warranty so I purchased one of the internet and that worked fine also.

If you need any help let me know, I can open the lumminaire and take some photos too.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## daniel19831123 (15 Nov 2009)

cheers thanks a lot for the advice. I was thinking about buying one from the internet but just wasn't too sure about the different type of ballast out there and the measurement of it as well. But after hearing all these i'll proceed with the ballast from the internet as EQJ ballast doesn't appear very reliable. Thanks again.


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Nov 2009)

daniel19831123 said:
			
		

> cheers thanks a lot for the advice. I was thinking about buying one from the internet but just wasn't too sure about the different type of ballast out there and the measurement of it as well. But after hearing all these i'll proceed with the ballast from the internet as EQJ ballast doesn't appear very reliable. Thanks again.


This is the one I purchased: http://www.nationallampsandcomponents.c ... 17/229/390

Was easy to install and been working fine since, its a little bigger than the EJQ ballast so its a bit of a squeeze inside the lumminaire and can only be held with one screw on one side and not both unless you are willing to drill the extra hole, I didn't bother has it doesn't move much. Be careful when opening the lumminare the aluminium reflector is very very very sharp and can cut your hands very easy.


----------

